# What's the easiest way to light proof a room?



## Floyd (Oct 21, 2004)

well?  actually I'll add to that what's the easiest way and as a second question what's the cheapest way?  and what's the cheapest/easiest equilibrium?


----------



## Solarize (Oct 21, 2004)

It really depends on the room, if its going to be permanent or temporary, the size and whats inside it.  

Duck Tape is good for covering small cracks of light, use a black cloth to cover windows (attach it by velcro - easily removable).  To cover large areas you can use boards, or as a more temporary measure, suspend black cloth to make giant curtain type walls.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 21, 2004)

Go to your local film lab and see if they will save you the bags that their rolls of paper come in.  These can be cut and spread out to about 2' x 3', and of course are absolutely light proof.  Tape them together overlapping to cover your windows.  

I went to the hardware store and found a roll of black plastic that was about 8" wide.  I don't even know what it's really for.  I secured this around the edges of the door so that 6" sticks out blocking the cracks around the top and sides.  I use a rolled up towel to block the crack between the door and the towel.


----------

